# Looking for a new computer to play Civilization V.



## dmoses06 (Oct 30, 2009)

Budget: I would hope the computer wouldn't go over $1000.

Brands: Would like a PC.

Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?

Gaming: I got Civilization V and really want to play it but can't on my current computer.

Calculations: N/A

Overclocking: I don't know what that is, so I don't think so.

Storage: I have an external hardrive so I think I'm good on storage.

Legacy Support: I don't know.

Operating System: I would like Windows 7

Case: Any case is fine.

Accessories: Have the keyboard and mouse.

Recycled Components: Just the external hardrive, keyboard, and mouse.

Monitor: A good monitor to play Civilization V on.

Stores: Any store is ok with me just as long as the parts are in stock.

Location: United States.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jc8711 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

Have you thought about building your own PC instead of buying it from a vendor? It's easy to do and will work out cheaper alot of the time, whilst getting you a better computer!

The advantages are that you get a more specific build to your needs, it wont be filled with a load of rubbish software that would come in a new HP machine for example, and you know what's in it (in my opinion, if you are semi-serious about your PC, you should know what's inside it).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over our suggested build list. The $1000 Intel build (actual cost is $894.90) should suit your needs. Add about $100 for Windows 7.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## dmoses06 (Oct 30, 2009)

I would love to build my own computer but I'm that technical and don't know what specific part I should look for. Maybe you could help me out?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All the hardware required is listed. The aftermarket CPU included in the $1000 build isn't needed if you're not going to OC so that saves another $30.
All the help you need to build can be found here and there are many PC assembly videos on the net to assist you.
The biggest problem I run into with new builders is not reading the Mobo manual and building on the bench before assembling in the case. Do those steps first and you can't miss.


----------



## dmoses06 (Oct 30, 2009)

alright that looks like a good deal. I still need a monitor though too. which do you recommend?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Samsung is always a good choice but you pay a little more. I've been using and selling Acer and have not had any problems or complaints. 
I've used one of these in my shop for over a year (on 24/7) but I paid $20 more. It's a sweet deal on a quality unit.
Acer X223WDbd Black 22" 5ms $140: Newegg.com - Acer X223WDbd Black 22" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor 250 cd/m2 ACM 50000:1(1000:1)


----------

